# Fall night trolling walleye walleye bite.



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

Figured I would get a thread started for all the boaters who night time troll from here till ice up. We know the docks will be coming out soon. And we will have to finagle a bit dealing with the boats. But this is the time from what I remember that all the walleye I caught were 25 plus. It's hog season. I'm looking for 30 plus. I'm not really caring on the big numbers. Just the big fish. I will post as I get out weather permitting. My last outing, it seemed the pearl white thunder sticks were wanted. Everyone be safe and good luck!!


----------



## Kevin05 (Sep 23, 2014)

We went 8/16 last night. All on p10 10-14 back color didn't seem to matter. Most caught away from the wall and shore. Had some real nice short hits that looked like they were going to snap the rod in half.


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

Kevin05 said:


> We went 8/16 last night. All on p10 10-14 back color didn't seem to matter. Most caught away from the wall and shore. Had some real nice short hits that looked like they were going to snap the rod in half.


Nice catch. I'll be looking to go this week coming up. Hope to get out a couple times. Finally get a break from work. 4 day weekend..


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Those short hits are probably steelhead man. Had about 10 of those in front of vermilion the other day.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Ghost perch husky and blue chrome husky


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

Decoy hound said:


> View attachment 197990
> Ghost perch husky and blue chrome husky
> View attachment 197991


Yea I figured. You guys are the diehards out there. Probably pooping walleye!! Ha..


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

Cashregisterface said:


> Yea I figured. You guys are the diehards out there. Probably pooping walleye!! Ha..


I'll catch up with ya in a few days.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

It was brutal out, lots of boats out fishing the Cold Water Classic tournament. Lot of them wrapped it up early though.


----------



## TheSkoalBandit (Jun 25, 2012)

Decoy hound said:


> View attachment 197990
> Ghost perch husky and blue chrome husky
> View attachment 197991



That a boy!...Nice fish!


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Hot lure was Elite 8 AYU color


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Question ... Does anyone fish the f 18 anymore? I invested in those years ago. On another note, I'll be out Wednesday night with everyone else.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

keepinitreel said:


> Question ... Does anyone fish the f 18 anymore? I invested in those years ago. On another note, I'll be out Wednesday night with everyone else.


We do put the F18's in our rotation of lures until we figure out what's working.


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

Worked hard and kept at it mon 11/23..from 630 pm till (after the bars close). 17/17, one shy of 3 man ticket. Used my new ghetto engineered 12' net for 100% boated, biggest 9.5#. E72. P10 AYU took some, but Golden Shiner ruled the night. 6' back, earlier pick at 1.7-1-9, later was 1.3mph. All inside the wall. Turned on and off with the wind. Gotta go to work now with the waves still dancing in my head


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Tuesday night bite was hot, all P10 program short leads.


----------



## Shelby GT (Apr 29, 2010)

Huh...
Great job Bob and crew!
Yes, you in the front row, what is your question?

Mr. DECOY HOUND, did you need to take any of those fishies to get weighed for the "Fall Brawl"? Or are the 4 door prizes you won at the registration party the end of being in the right place at the right time?

(Guy is the last one to enter the store, buys lots a tickets, has an assistant hold the tickets and check the numbers and shout"Bingo" when his number is drawn, so he knows when to put down the pizza, sandwich&cookies, and go get another prize. Hey, he gave me the free hat because his dome is so big from catching all the walleye that the hat wouldn't fit anyway!

Steve K


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

Decoy, I have a couple f18 clowns, haven't run anything that big, but wanted to. Just been following the program with the p10 and Hj 14's and doing well. I always think bigger bait= bigger fish! But the crews I fish with give me enough grief that those poor baits just sit at home on the shelf, longing for their chance to one day fulfill their purpose. The shame and guilt I feel every time they look back at me in my man cave is unbearable


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Caneyego, put those poor looking F18 out for a run, you just never know big mama walleye just might be real hungry.

Shelby, all I know is we're walking in together late to the awards dinner and your going to ask are raffle tickets still available? I think lightning can strike twice and if I win another hat you can have it again! It wouldn't fit my dome anyhow!


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

The Thanksgiving bite is crazy out here, maybe because not to many boats? Post more later when it's not so busy reeling!


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

18 keepers and 6 throw backs, lost five trying to net in big seas, countless pull backs. 40 FOW north of 72nd anything chartreuse 10-15 ft leads.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Decoy hound said:


> 18 keepers and 6 throw backs, lost five trying to net in big seas, countless pull backs. 40 FOW north of 72nd anything chartreuse 10-15 ft leads.
> View attachment 198237


Nice job


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

Went out of 72nd on Wednesday night solo. I was 2 for 5. It's a little ruff by yourself dealing with the planners and the net. Managed a 28 and a 27 incher. The hogs are in.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

team work


----------



## Shelby GT (Apr 29, 2010)

First time I've seen the need for a FORK LIFT to move one night's catch of walleye!

Mix in a couple north royalton deer and your team could have some real surf n turf.
Way to go! But don't look like any Fall Brawl entries, you will be depending on the raffle again. Hope your good luck charm is there....


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Shelby, It's not over yet! The fork lift works great!


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Decoy hound said:


> 18 keepers and 6 throw backs, lost five trying to net in big seas, countless pull backs. 40 FOW north of 72nd anything chartreuse 10-15 ft leads.
> View attachment 198237


that was my problem,i could not reach them from shore.
good report nice fish.
I am suprized some time 25 boats and only report from you.


----------



## Shelby GT (Apr 29, 2010)

"I am suprized some time 25 boats and only report from you."

Bob, aka Decoy hound, posts about his trips because he is a really helpful guy. I enjoy kidding around with him but if you are fortunate enough to know him, you would know that he is one of the few people that is always ready to help somebody out or share information. He is generous with his time and is willing to share trips on his amazing boat. 

Some folks would need to be waterboarded to give up info. Not Bob.
Steve k


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Steve aka "Shelby GT", by they way you should of never sold your Shelby GT! Are you going to fish with us at night again? Only one week left! Don't forget we walk in to the awards dinner together late and buy the winning raffle tickets just like the sign up!


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Happysnag, I appreciate the people who have helped me with information in the past. So I'm just paying it forward, hopefully helping out the next guy. I think everyone that's in the "brawl" are being tight lipped right now. Sure I'd like to win it, but I'm just not that way and don't need the money that bad. Hell I would just spend it on more tackle anyway!


----------



## slapjaw (May 7, 2011)

Right on decoy hound... Need more like you


----------



## Shelby GT (Apr 29, 2010)

"]Steve aka "Shelby GT", by they way you should of never sold your Shelby GT! Are you going to fish with us at night again? Only one week left! Don't forget we walk in to the awards dinner together late and buy the winning raffle tickets just like the sign up

I know I shouldn't have sold it, but i wasn't gonna inherit $100 mil.and didn't know an oil well was in my future. Hell, some guys won't sell a beat up ol' Astro van even after their ship came in.

Fish at night? My ankle braclet barely allows me to walk out to get my mail when it comes after dark. Maybe my little boat can find a walleye near the lighthouse in daylight.

Banquet? My probation should be over by then but I want more than a hat this time. Hmmmmm and I ain't going on any factory tours...


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Id give info but I have a small boat and am just starting to learn this night bite business. Guys like decoy are a huge help.


----------



## Kevin05 (Sep 23, 2014)

The Real secret of the night bite is how to get your 8 month pregnant wife to let you go multiple times a week. That's my dilemma. She has been pretty cool with it but now she is on the home stretch and is getting a little more strict. My buddy's are out now anyone having any luck they haven't even got a strike


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Shelby, just because the van has a quarter million miles and is kind of a piggy bank now doesn't mean I should get rid of it. I want to see if it'll do another quarter million miles. And some sentimental memories are in that van! I think I know a way to bypass that ankle bracelet? And you have to buy tickets to get more than a hat!


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

I think this thread got off topic. I'll post some useful info tomorrow, we're gonna give it a go in Huron. I heard a rumor that's where the big ones are?


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

11.46# - 8th place in the brawl


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow! Great fish!


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

We started at Huron this morning at 5:30 am was too rough to go out, so back to Edgewater and launched at 8:00 am. We ran north east to 48 fow found good marks and setup trolling into the waves. Still brutal but fishable. Caught the 11.46 pounder at 9:15 am and had to run back in to get it weighed. All the way to Erie Outfitters half way back to Huron and then back to Edgewater again! Spent half the day driving around! But did manage to get our three man ticket and eighth place.Chartreuse deep huskies and deep thunder sticks. Leads behind boards of 50 to 80 feet. Speed was hard to control in the big seas, tried to keep it as close to 1.7 but we were up and down!


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

Shelby GT said:


> "I am suprized some time 25 boats and only report from you."
> 
> Bob, aka Decoy hound, posts about his trips because he is a really helpful guy. I enjoy kidding around with him but if you are fortunate enough to know him, you would know that he is one of the few people that is always ready to help somebody out or share information. He is generous with his time and is willing to share trips on his amazing boat.
> 
> ...


Maybe you only read his posts????


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

Decoy hound said:


> View attachment 198353
> View attachment 198354
> We started at Huron this morning at 5:30 am was too rough to go out, so back to Edgewater and launched at 8:00 am. We ran north east to 48 fow found good marks and setup trolling into the waves. Still brutal but fishable. Caught the 11.46 pounder at 9:15 am and had to run back in to get it weighed. All the way to Erie Outfitters half way back to Huron and then back to Edgewater again! Spent half the day driving around! But did manage to get our three man ticket and eighth place.Chartreuse deep huskies and deep thunder sticks. Leads behind boards of 50 to 80 feet. Speed was hard to control in the big seas, tried to keep it as close to 1.7 but we were up and down!


Good job decoy. I wish I had a reliable crew like you do. I've only been getting out here and there. I have the whole outfit for trolling walleye. Just a little ruff by myself


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Cash, I had to sign ten people up and paid for most of them just so I could consistently have a crew. It's not easy finding people as die hard as I and probably you are! If you can't find someone to go with you shoot me a pm we usually have room so you can go with us. I'm live in Royalton but keep my boat in Brook Park.


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

Brawls coming to a close, gotta get out. Hope to meet ya'll at awards banquet too.
BTW, anybody continuing after the Brawl? Probly get the big fish then lol


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Made it out for a little while Monday night, a little rough outside the wall. Got'em going on P10's 12' leads variety of colors. Going out again Wednesday morning.


----------



## TheSkoalBandit (Jun 25, 2012)

Nice haul...I will take a hat!


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Just setting up at 5:30 am, not a boat out here. Trying to get a little fishing in before work. Fish on! Got to go!


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

You are the man decoy!! I was out there Monday night and couldn't get a pullback. Was running some p10s at 10-15' leads too. Trolled inside from edgewater to the river & outside from the river back. This has been the tuffest year for the night bite for me. I'm starting to think my boards are too lite up & are spooking the fish.....is that possible?
Anyway- love seeing you put the smack down on em!!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Awesome pictures guys it is hawgeyez season. Just curious any of you guys troll down west like marblehead/catawaba area? What leads on what lures do you guys normally run in 20ft. of water or less when trolling around the piers and what not? Are the P10's/DHJ's/and RR's all good to be run 10-15ft back over here too? Does anyone troll regular HJ14's or Ripsticks? 
Thanks for any info, nice weather coming this weekend!


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Ended the morning with 11 eyes and 2 steelies. Beautiful sunrise!


----------



## gdakis25 (Jun 8, 2013)

Got 5 yesterday evening on my buddies boat out of 72nd. Perfect 10s 15 back.


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

72nd tonight thurs six to midnight caneyego On 68


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

[email protected] 10.5 pounders nine mixed bag.







catching second wind now


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

Friday night dec5. Started at around 600pm. Had a triple on and managed to get all 3 in. Ended about 930. Went 6 for 7. P 10s. Lemon lime and black gold and orange were the best. 10 and 15 back


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

72nd


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

We got a late start 7:30 and by 9:00 my whole crew was asleep! Can't wait for this "brawl" to be over, we all need some sleep! Anyway fished the Bratenal area and managed 7 eyes in an hour and a half. No great size to them. Our hot lures were chartreuse and golden shiner. Leads 8-15 ft.


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

Good job decoy


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

You too cashregister!


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Awesome pictures guys it is hawgeyez season. Just curious any of you guys troll down west like marblehead/catawaba area? What leads on what lures do you guys normally run in 20ft. of water or less when trolling around the piers and what not? Are the P10's/DHJ's/and RR's all good to be run 10-15ft back over here too? Does anyone troll regular HJ14's or Ripsticks?
> Thanks for any info, nice weather coming this weekend!


find fish and do the same think what they do in Cleveland and you get your fish,
any lures,HJ14 is good and rip stick,target 5' to 10' down.


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

Decoy WAKE UP! TIME TO GO BRAWLIN!!!!


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm up!!!!


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

Launch e72 around 530 ish pm until we get the winning ticket! Bringin the f-18 Clowns and the Elite 8 Emerald Shiners in my bag of tricks! If the p-10's show one sign of faltering, I will not hesitate to deploy the f 18's, extreme ridicule, pain and degradation from my crew shall not deter me in my pursuit of the baddest primordial 13# predator:
*Walleye* (_Sander vitreus_, formerly _Stizostedion vitreum_) ,a freshwater perciformfish!!!

edit: oh what da hey, lets make it a 14 pounder, I don't need the state record!


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

CANEYEGO said:


> Launch e72 around 530 ish pm until we get the winning ticket! Bringin the f-18 Clowns and the Elite 8 Emerald Shiners in my bag of tricks! If the p-10's show one sign of faltering, I will not hesitate to deploy the f 18's, extreme ridicule, pain and degradation from my crew shall not deter me in my pursuit of the baddest primordial 13# predator:
> *Walleye* (_Sander vitreus_, formerly _Stizostedion vitreum_) ,a freshwater perciformfish!!!
> 
> edit: oh what da hey, lets make it a 14 pounder, I don't need the state record!


That's a sign of determination


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

er, I mean, that's what I WOULD HAVE done if the engine timing belt didn't decide to commit suicide halfway through the trip LOL


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Well Saturday was the last day for the Brawl as we had some motor issues and had to quit early. We ended up with twelve eyes and a few steelhead. Nothing to weigh in. Finally get to sleep, so happy it's over! Now the fun fishing begins!


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

Decoy hound said:


> Well Saturday was the last day for the Brawl as we had some motor issues and had to quit early. We ended up with twelve eyes and a few steelhead. Nothing to weigh in. Finally get to sleep, so happy it's over! Now the fun fishing begins!
> View attachment 198698
> View attachment 198699
> View attachment 198700


Good deal decoy. Nice setup you have there. Yep it's time for the fun fishing now.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Cashregisterface said:


> Good deal decoy. Nice setup you have there. Yep it's time for the fun fishing now.


Thanks cashregister, might go target some steelhead for the smoker this week.


----------



## gdakis25 (Jun 8, 2013)

Got 8 and steelhead lastnight out of 72nd on jays boat. P 10s 10-15 back


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

3 last night in Lorain. Only fished 2 hrs. 2 were deep. 40 back on a reef and a bomber. All 28-29".


----------

